# Gardening burnout



## amemome (Mar 9, 2018)

Does anyone else get gardening event burnout and put down the game for a couple days after gardening events?

No more staying up late to maximize my flower harvests!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 9, 2018)

Nah. It just allows me to continue to work on flower trade, because garden events disrupt that process for me


----------



## MrsResetti (Mar 9, 2018)

I totally do, it’s just like, I’m so done after all the effort put into getting all the rewards. I need some time to breathe, unfortunately the Mario event starts in a few hours though  It’s way too soon.


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm not a fan of the gardening in general so the events aren't that fun for me at the start anyways let alone by the end


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 9, 2018)

I have to mute the garden music for a while afterwards in fact I might never be able to listen to it again, because my stress levels start creeping up as I flash back to the pressure and disappointment. Doesn’t stop me playing but I avoid the garden a bit more for a few days afterwards.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Mar 9, 2018)

hmm it does get a bit annoying at times especially the navy lady bugs... but i do enjoy them more than the events where you just get things from the villagers though


----------



## Bcat (Mar 9, 2018)

I always take a hiatus after big events like these. I get burnt out and don’t want to play for awhile


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 9, 2018)

I don't normally garden that much anyway since I finished my catalog. I do an occasional full planting with the four seeds you can buy from Lloid because the animals are still asking for those flowers. At some point I'll start up again to get the flower trade stuff but yeah, not right after a gardening event.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 9, 2018)

I feel burnout, so I drop back and just do a quick check-in once it's done. The frenzy of fulfilling requests gets old, after a bit.

I'll be back, but I'm low profile for a few days.


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 9, 2018)

Yup.  I sayed away for a day but now I'm back currying favor with the new campers lol.  (what a pushover ha ha)  I am also going to try and get all the different regular flowers back in my garden again.  So soon I will be trolling other people's gardens to hybridize with their blue tulips to get a few seeds for my place.  I kind of like that part of the game.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 10, 2018)

I find all events tedious so when there’s down time I take full advantage and sometimes go days without loading the app.  I can’t wait for AC Switch.  I just hope it’s not a demanding micro transaction mess like pocket camp.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

yeah and i hate those events because that catch rate scam they keep pulling. now i did bc i wanted flowery hippie items but smh ninty why are you so much scum these days??


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 10, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I have to mute the garden music for a while afterwards in fact I might never be able to listen to it again, because my stress levels start creeping up as I flash back to the pressure and disappointment.



LOL I love everything about this post.




Gruntilda said:


> So soon I will be trolling other people's gardens to hybridize with their blue tulips to get a few seeds for my place.



If you can?t find anyone with blue tulips in their garden, then come visit mine. C: I have some planted. My Fried ID is on my profile or one of the last posts in the Friend ID thread.


I don?t get a burnout from gardening, no. I generally like gardening even on regular days.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

I never have music on because I play in public a lot, and it's kinda annoying anyway 

Yeah gardening can be fun in a casual perspective but as for these events, no.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 10, 2018)

I do get burnout from the gardening events a bit. I still play daily, but my playtime does drastically reduce for a few days after the big events.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 10, 2018)

I do get tired after the gardening events because they require so much tedious playing.  I hope there won't be one for awhile.  I'd like to relax a bit.


----------



## Chicha (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm also hoping we won't have a gardening event for a while. I'm still trying to get multiples of every type of flower. I think all I need are blue tulips but I have one of every other type of flower at this point if I recall correctly.

I do wish our gardening space was bigger; half of it is taken away for events and it can be so slow to raise up flowers.


----------



## joelmm (Mar 10, 2018)

I think they should implement the improvement of seed planting now.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 10, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> So soon I will be trolling other people's gardens to hybridize with their blue tulips to get a few seeds for my place.  I kind of like that part of the game.



I like it too. I'll be replanting all my rare flowers for people to come and cross-pollinate if they want.


----------

